# The Burger of the Future WITH recipe and video!!!



## kleenex (May 6, 2011)

The Burger of the Future, as Imagined by Dave Arnold - Eater Moving Pictures - Eater National


----------



## powerplantop (May 7, 2011)

kleenex said:


> The Burger of the Future, as Imagined by Dave Arnold - Eater Moving Pictures - Eater National


 
A great experiment but I would not want to eat that. A regular juicy lucy with bacon would be a lot better.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 7, 2011)

Are you nutz?  In the time it took him to make that burger I could have gone through the drive-thru window at In-N-Out twice, during the lunch rush!


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 7, 2011)

Good video. Bad burger.


----------



## taxlady (May 7, 2011)

The video "chudders". It stops loading when I hit pause. I don't put up with that nonsense, so I only saw the 1st 15 seconds or so.


----------



## Kayelle (May 8, 2011)

That struck me funny......not a burger of my future.  Glad he had fun playing with his food.

I have that happen sometimes TL, but not this time.  Wonder why?


----------



## Andy M. (May 8, 2011)

That burger can't possibly taste good enough to justify all that effort and cost.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 25, 2011)

I do like to see the use of that "meat glue" for a purpose other than making a fake steak. I'll skip the ketchup center and opt for some cheese. Jucy Lucy all the way!


----------

